# Nortrac 204 loader



## TNGA1912 (1 mo ago)

Does anyone know if a loader off a Farm Pro 2430 would fit on a Nortrac 204 tractor?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning TNGA, welcome to the forum.

Any loader can be modified to fit a given tractor. Within practical limits. All it takes is a good farm equipment welder/fitter and $$$$. My normal advice in this regard.... If you want a loader, buy a tractor with a loader.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Normally if the tractor will fit within the loader frame...mounting brackets can be fabricated. The next question would be if the tractor hydraulics are capable of running a loader without an accessory hydro pump. B.


----------

